
C9.io to shutdown on December 31, 2019 - williamstein
https://community.c9.io/t/please-dont-shutdown-original-c9-io/20955/20
======
williamstein
Text of the announcement:

" Team Cloud9 <support@c9.io> 8:04 AM (1 hour ago) to me

Dear c9.io user,

On July 14, 2016, we shared the news of Cloud9’s acquisition by Amazon Web
Services. Since then, we launched AWS Cloud9 at re:Invent 2017. AWS Cloud9
combines c9.io’s most popular features with new capabilities enabled by AWS.
As we focus more of our efforts on AWS Cloud9, we plan to discontinue the
ability to create new or to use existing workspaces on c9.io on June 30, 2019
and to discontinue all access on December 31, 2019. We would love it if you
would join us on AWS Cloud9.

We've built migration tooling to enable you to download all your data and to
make transitioning your Cloud9 environments to AWS Cloud9 easy. Read the docs
to get started.

AWS Cloud9 is free tier eligible when using an Amazon EC2 instance for an AWS
Cloud9 development environment. You can also connect your AWS Cloud9
development environment to an existing Linux server (for example, an on-
premises server) for no additional charge. For more information, see our AWS
Cloud9 Pricing page.

Please note, any accounts not migrated by December 31, 2019 will be deleted
and your data will be unrecoverable. If you have a subscription, we will issue
a refund for at least the unused amount upon deactivation of your c9.io
account or the termination of c9.io.

We've enjoyed having you as a Cloud9 customer and appreciate the trust you’ve
placed in us. We hope you'll join us at AWS Cloud9 by following the migration
checklist to migrate your c9.io environments to AWS Cloud9. Please contact us
with any questions or concerns.

Sincerely, The Cloud9 Team"

